# Moderator Nomination Episode 4 & 5?



## starri

Thankyou for everyone who voted for me ♥ much love.
It took me a while to reply here as I was still thinking if I should run or decline the nomination, as I am busy these days and I use the internet as an escape from doing what I should be doing. After much thought..

JoeMetallic.
Bear.
DaylightSun.
gOpher.
Slowriot.
Res.

Schwar, Shano, Cryptonia, Sil, Chawklet, Nightriser, Decon, Mcgoo, and MusicalPyramid were my other choices, but they either withdrew their nomination or I haven't read much of their posts to judge.
Selection was *regretfully* based on how much I read posts and the duration they were here =)
Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## TheHappyMinority

Most of the people I nominte won't want to be moderators. I'll list them anyway, because I think they'd be oh so awesome:

slowriot
Bear
Surreal Breakfast
Silhoutree
Java_Monkey
Aurora 
Gengbenghis
Starry
Gopher
Jrquinlisk 
McGooglian 

I am greatly honoured by your nomination, Bear. Unfortunately due to a tragic and incurable lack of people skills, I must decline. :frustrating:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Yay, thanks THM roud:


----------



## LadyJava

Is it not to late to nominate? I thought I'd missed the deadline. I'll let Lance sort out those who have declined:

Bear
Joe Metallic
Beloved
Res
Musical Pyramid
Starrynights
Schwartz
DayLightSun
Beloved
THM (I know she just declined)
Decon
AuroraFire
Gopher

If I've forgotten any, hopefully I'll remember before the thread is officially closed.


----------



## Spooky

java_monkey said:


> Is it not to late to nominate? I thought I'd missed the deadline. I'll let Lance sort out those who have declined:
> 
> Bear
> Joe Metallic
> Beloved
> Res
> Musical Pyramid
> Starrynights
> Schwartz
> DayLightSun
> Beloved
> THM (I know she just declined)
> Decon
> AuroraFire
> Gopher
> 
> If I've forgotten any, hopefully I'll remember before the thread is officially closed.


You are the first person who's ever nominated me twice in one post. :laughing: I love you!


----------



## LadyJava

Beloved said:


> You are the first person who's ever nominated me twice in one post. :laughing: I love you!


Haha, I didn't know I did that. But as you can see, I really, really mean the nomination! Loves ya back!


----------



## 480

Thank you for the nominations.


----------



## gOpheR

I nawminate CHAwklet


----------



## SummoningDark

DayLightSun
java_monkey
Res
JoeMetallic
mcgooglian
Alanna


----------

